# Lionel 3619 Helicopter Reconnaissance Car



## Stoker (Apr 8, 2013)

I have this car, that I got from my uncle, which is in very god condition. He didn't have the instruction sheet for it though. I was hoping that someone can lead me to a source where I could get one. If anyone has this car and instruction sheet, I hope you can share it with me. Thanks for any help.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a parts list ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=541

And directions via jpg.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.
Here is a little more for you, bookmark the site for future reference, it has all post war Lionel.
But if you need to know by all means don't be afraid to ask here.
TJ supplied the directions.

All you need is a 6019 uncoupling track section, you push the button for the 6019 and the whirlybird takes off.
Check out this link and click on the 6019 to see what you need.
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_3619_box_car.htm


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Cool car. Is yours functional?


----------



## Stoker (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, Mine is functional and looks like it brand new, just no box or instructions with it. I am looking for the instructions for it, because there is a thin piece of plastic inside, on one side, that looks like it might be a triggering, or some sort of holding device, which I'm not sure of. I'm hoping someone out there has the instruction sheet for it. Thanks to everyone with the parts and car history. What I really need is the instruction sheet though. Its great to see that help is as near as my computer and that many share a passion that never grows old.


----------



## Stoker (Apr 8, 2013)

I had E-mailed Lionel about this product that they produced, and this is the reply I got.......
Stoker,



I do apologize we do not have any information on items this old.



Thank you,





Lionel

Well, that says it all, even Lionel doesn't keep any old records or instruction sheets on their production line cars. Sad...hwell: ...I hope someone has it out there.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

???

I gave you the instruction sheet. Look at the jpg attached image in Post #2.

TJ


----------



## Stoker (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh wow.....I'm sorry TJ. I didn't look at your reply soon enough. Thanks sooooo much for the sheet. That is what I was looking for. I guess I better put my reading glasses on when I come into this forum.....:laugh:... Thanks again for your help and links...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Lionel could not help because Greenberg has the rights for manuals and probably the instruction sheets. Who knows it could be expired. Lionel did produce a few extensive instruction manuals. One was 1957 another was in the 40's. I have them on disc someplace. 1946 and 1953 also had detailed instructions but are too early for the copter.


----------

